# twin disc clutch



## socrixinit (Sep 10, 2010)

hey fellas, just wondering who is using a twin disc? is it worth buying it for a fairly stock gto (intake exhaust and tune)?? or single disc 6 puck from moster would be more appropriate? 

-thanks for the advice in advance


----------



## A3Renown (Apr 21, 2011)

Your transmission internals would break before either of those you just listed would... Ls7 stock clutch would work just fine.


Ls7 Clutch Details!! - LS1GTO.com Forums


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

If your just bolt ons save your money and go with a stock LS7 clutch and fly(about $450). While your there I'd get a remote bleeder and maybe some SS lines.

Also, with any clutch install remember to do the slave. The GTO slave is retarded overpriced so get an f-body slave and swap the brakets. Like 10 minutes of work to save you $100.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

jpalamar said:


> If your just bolt ons save your money and go with a stock LS7 clutch and fly(about $450). While your there I'd get a remote bleeder and maybe some SS lines.
> 
> Also, with any clutch install remember to do the slave. The GTO slave is retarded overpriced so get an f-body slave and swap the brakets. Like 10 minutes of work to save you $100.


That used to be the case but places like Advance Auto have GTO specific slaves for $64


----------

